# Moving to and Working in Corfu.. Gaining Residency Permit/Beige Card



## Millie10 (Apr 22, 2020)

Hello.. I am UK National moving to Greece and have a few questions. I understand at the moment things are all up in the air with the current situation but would love to have information as if all was normal. I have read multiple government webites and forums but feel like I am getting more confused haha! If anyone could answer the following questions that would be great.

1. I would like to get a residency permit (Beige card) but will be working for a Swiss company (online/from home in Corfu). Do I need to apply for a working residency permit or a can I get a different one?
2. Is it possible to get a working residency permit if I work for a Swiss company? Although i work for a Swiss company I do get paid into a UK account and pay UK tax, national insurance etc through a UK Paye scheme. 
3. If I can get a beige permit, does this mean I will automatically be enrolled to pay greek tax on my income or will I need to do this seperately? Or do I need to start paying tax in Greece before applying for my permit?
4. I am assuming I would have to start paying greek tax ( which is not an issue at all) or can I continue paying it in the UK as usual? 


Any comments/point will be truly helpful! I am a bit clueless and would appreciate any help. If I have not made myself clear or you have any questions, please let me know.

Sorry for all the questions, I am just so confused and dont know what the best route is to do.


----------

